# Fishing Alum for the first time this weekend...



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi guys.Comin down from Cleveland this weekend to get into some smallie action.Have never fished this lake but am certainly looking forward to it.Any info on locations to try and/or techniques would be outstanding!Myself and Riverwalker will give it a go.Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Rocknfish said:


> Hi guys.Comin down from Cleveland this weekend to get into some smallie action.Have never fished this lake but am certainly looking forward to it.Any info on locations to try and/or techniques would be outstanding!Myself and Riverwalker will give it a go.Thanks to all in advance.



Here's a tip...the smallies on lake erie are much bigger and easier to locate. If I may ask, why on god's green earth would you leave Cleveland to come smallie fishing @ Alum?


On a serious note: Look for smallies on the rip rap near the dam at the south end or on any of the road crossings. Lot's of fish are caught of the many points that protrude from the shorelines throughout the lake. Caution...most of the points extend much further than they appear. It's not uncommon to see the bottom machine go form 30 feet of water down to 2 or 3 when your still 100 yards off the shoreline. Keep your eye on your equipment, approach a point slowly with caution and save yourself a lower unit.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

DKILLA said it all man..not much to really add. Pig and Jig/Cranks

S_L_O_W roll large spinnerbaits along those long bars Dan was speaking of and dont be suprised if you hit a musky.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Dont be mislead by the few good reports around here. You're much better fishing Erie for almost every species except maybe Muskie and Pike and such. 

Leaving Erie to fish anywhere else in Ohio is like leaving Hollywood to make a movie in Nebraska.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Perfectly said Pigsticker, I live with in a couple of minutes of Alum and only fish it when erie is too rough or want some muskie. good luck though and watch for the HUMPS!!!!!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Little hard to catch all those Erie fish this weekend when the waves are going to be double-digit.


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey guys thanks for the input!The waves up here on Erie have been CRAZY!A good buddy of mine(Riverwalker)lives in the Mansfield area and has been talking about Alum as his 2nd favorite smallie lake(next to Erie of course)so we thought that we would give it a shot and see what we could conjure up.Thanks again.Aaron


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Pigsticker....what a easy way out man. Always going to Erie! 

Lets hit Indian!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Aaron , dont let anyone persaude you from coming on down . This time of year Alum can be on fire ! All I can say is that you should concentrate on water that you would normally rule out for cold water fishing .


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Another Seldom Used Technique That I Never Hear About Anybody Else Using Is Jigging Spoons. When The Bite Gets Tough I Can Almost Alway Get A Few Using These. I've Gotten Them Just About Anytime Of The Year Using Them. Most Of The Time The Fish Generally Run Smaller, But Not Always. I Did Get Big Bass During One Fall Tourney In November A Few Years Ago, The Fish Was Just Over 4 1/2lbs. I'll Try To Follow A Point Out , Trying To Stay On Top Of It, But Also Try The Sides And Look For Sharper Drop-offs. I Will Start Out Around 10-13 Feet Of Water And Go Deeper.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

All good advice, Bundle up its gonna be cold. Hopefully the wind won't be 25mph!!


----------



## pokie (Oct 5, 2006)

Come on down to beautiful central ohio and have fun. I have good luck fishing the points and dropoffs all over the lake. I like to fish the windy side of the lake with 1/8th to 1/16th ounce jig tipped with a minnow. Sometimes i drift and other times stay on the trolling motor and cast and retreive. I have some luck with vibes, texas rigged finess worms and husky jerks. Good luck. I may be out on Sat or Sun. (brown aluminum Smokercraft).


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you ALL for the info...even the guys that dont want me there!LOL!Its quite alright though,I understand,but I'm just a dude that plays in 2 bands,has a full time job and absolutley LOVES to fish!I respect and enjoy the outdoors as much if not more than everyone on here...thats why were on here right?I'm originally from central Ohio but my music brings me here to C-town.Am slowly trying to learn how to fish Erie since I reside here now but love to go home when I can and fish my home lakes like Knox and P.Hill.Having a 17' Bass Tracker is quite a challenge on Mother Erie but I do know my limits.Anyways,thanks again to all the input and am always lookin for a good fishin buddy to share a trip.Looks like saturday might be the day for Alum.I will certainly report how we dh ya,how does she look?Anyway I can get a forecast on the wind down there?


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

Hey Dude..come on down and enjoy one of the finest place to fish in Central Ohio..I have been fishing this lake for the last 7yrs and the results has been amazing...You see I wrote a post a few yrs ago asking for tips for a tourney
in alum...most of the responce were pretty negative...still I went and fished
the tourney and ended up with a hog that gad me big bass for the day...so don't let anyone around here discourage you in coming down and fish one of the finest lakes in Ohio.............ROCK ON DUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks my brutha!Looks like saturday will be the best day of the 2.High of 39 and pm snow!Sunday high of 50 but rain all day.Hmmm...
Aaron


----------



## Ray-Ray (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys, I plan to fish the bank tomorrow as well. I am pretty much a novice, so any advice as far as what to fish with, where to fish and what to fish for. 
Thanks


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

As a shore fisherman I've found http://maps.live.com/ to be a very valuable tool for scoping out new spots. 

Here's a direct link to the Alum area. Take a look, scope out some potentially good access spots and then go check em out...it's actually kinda fun to go explore new spots.

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&cp=40.200838~-82.958107&style=a&lvl=14&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=2659719&encType=1


----------



## Ray-Ray (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the map web site. I have some spots I think I will try, I am not real familiar with Walleye. Just cast and crank? They run deep? Flame away.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder if they made it down today?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yep,we did.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

How did you guys do? I was out there in the blue Legend


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

What was the water temp? Did you get any CS?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

With an answer like that I take it they didn't do it very well......Brrrrr... I got to say it had to be cold too!!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry for the post hijack...

Water temps were ranigng from 43-39 degrees. I found bait suspended out in 26 FOW. Fish were holding beloew them in 28 FOW. I jigged a spoon and vibe under the bait, and got a few fish to follow it up and down but they wouldn't bite for some reason. I also found a concentration of fish on my Lowrance hugging the bottom of a point in 25 FOW, and got bit but couldn't hook any on a drop shot. Even though I didn't catch any, wathcing the fish on my Lowrance was still fun, and Im glad i atleast found fish.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

dKilla said:


> As a shore fisherman I've found http://maps.live.com/ to be a very valuable tool for scoping out new spots.
> 
> Here's a direct link to the Alum area. Take a look, scope out some potentially good access spots and then go check em out...it's actually kinda fun to go explore new spots.
> 
> http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&cp=40.200838~-82.958107&style=a&lvl=14&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=2659719&encType=1


I don't mean to hijack this thread, but the above website is awesome. I JUST checked it out. If you haven't seen it yet, you gotta get to it! Thanks for the tip!!!!!!!!!

By the way, it doesn't sound like the fishing went well yesterday. Give us an update Rocknfish!


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

Riverwalker and i got out yesterday and only managed 1 crappie and 1 perch!Both on Vibees.Put in at Cheshire ramp due to low water and fished a few spots that Marshall was nice enough to put us on(thanks Marshall)but to no avail.Started shallow and worked outward on a few points.We marked more fish on the west bank than the east bank and fished near the marina and Big Run,I think.Seems as though the cold snap moved em out deep.We initially threw cranks and a few tubes but ultimatley switched to Vibees.The wind pushed us around quite a bit in the open water so it was hard to stay vertical.Very COLD!!!Even though we didnt slay em,I thought that it was cool being there when we were with the draw down and all.I can certainly see why this lake is such a great fishery.Cant wait to make a few trips down in the spring and would love to get together with some fellow OGFers for a day out.Hey CS,I think that it was you that we spoke to near Big Run.You had a black/blue bass boat.Only saw 2 other boats all day.Sorry that I dont have muc else to repot but thats what happens when you fish such a big lake for the first time!Thanks for all the help guys!Keep in touch-Aaron


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

HARD weekend for fishing ROCK, too bad you arent here this weekend for some hot molton metal (Capital Tragedy) reunion show for my daughters 16th [email protected] the Promowest Basement.

Wooot!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep, that was me out there in the bass boat


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> Dont be mislead by the few good reports around here. You're much better fishing Erie for almost every species except maybe Muskie and Pike and such.
> 
> Leaving Erie to fish anywhere else in Ohio is like leaving Hollywood to make a movie in Nebraska.


I love ya Bro. Spoiled rotten for sure.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

For good reason dude! Did I tell you about the 10.3lb, 31" walleye I got a few weeks ago at Erie? Pics are in my gallery. 

Sorry to hijack.


----------

